

Jekyll v1.0.0.rc1 - bencevans
https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/tree/v1.0.0.rc1

======
nzadrozny
I enjoy working with Jekyll a lot, because no code is faster than no code.
When I'm working on static marketing content, Jekyll will literally regenerate
a page faster than I can alt-tab and refresh. It honestly makes web
development fun again for me.

The only down side I've felt is the loss of the Rails asset pipeline. This
isn't so bad if you're just building some one-off static site. But when you're
also working on a corresponding Rails app (e.g., Jekyll is for the static
content, docs, and blog; Rails is all the user-facing interactive stuff), then
the duplication of styles and layouts starts to hurt.

So I have been hacking on a bit of an experiment to run Jekyll alongside
Rails. My goal is for Jekyll to generate everything in the public directory,
and have direct access to the Rails asset pipeline. So far it's going a lot
more easily than I expected.

If you're into Jekyll and Rails, take a look: <https://github.com/nz/jekyll-
rails-hybrid>

There are a couple of open questions, and some improvements to asset tags in
the works. But I don't see any reason why tightly integrating a Jekyll and
Rails app should be more complex than a short readme or blog article. Pretty
painless stuff.

~~~
carld
See Bloggy for Jekyll Rails integration: <https://github.com/zbruhnke/bloggy>
Will be interesting to compare how your approach varies.

